# portdowngrade(CVS)  deprecated -> alternative for portsnap(8) usage?



## Seeker (Jan 1, 2013)

I need an older version of misc/shared-mime-info port
However I don't use SVN for ports, but portsnap(8)

What can I do?

This makes ports-mgmt/portdowngrade obsolete!


----------



## xtaz (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't think there is any alternative for portsnap. This is one reason I decided to stop using portsnap and just use svn. Considering I already use svn for the kernel/base source it was easy enough to switch to using it for ports as well. I find it very easy now to keep local patches, check commit log messages to see what changed, or downgrade to previous revisions.

For example:


```
# svn log --limit=2 /usr/ports/lang/php5
------------------------------------------------------------------------
r309326 | ale | 2012-12-20 21:15:05 +0000 (Thu, 20 Dec 2012) | 2 lines

Update to 5.4.10 release.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
r308630 | mm | 2012-12-10 19:11:11 +0000 (Mon, 10 Dec 2012) | 4 lines

Update PCRE to 8.32
Introduces the UTF-32 library pcre32
Bump PORTREVISION in dependent ports

------------------------------------------------------------------------

# svn up -r 308630 /usr/ports/lang/php5
Updating '/usr/ports/lang/php5':
U    /usr/ports/lang/php5/Makefile.ext
U    /usr/ports/lang/php5/Makefile
U    /usr/ports/lang/php5/distinfo
Updated to revision 308630.

# svn diff -r308630:HEAD /usr/ports/lang/php5/Makefile | grep PORTVERSION
-PORTVERSION=   5.4.9
+PORTVERSION=   5.4.10
```

You get the jist.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks.
It was very insightful.
I already use SVN for *src* and *doc* trees

I prefer portsnap for ports as it saves additional ~103% of a space for .svn/

Looks like maintainer needs to edit portdowngrade to use SVN instead of a CVS.


----------



## jrm@ (May 28, 2013)

There is a new maintainer (crees) for ports-mgmt/portdowngrade. It now supports Subversion.


----------

